# Never flip the birdin a traffic situation,there's crazy old bats out there



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Disclaimer..I'm not a spring chicken..I'm an old lady too.. so no disrespect to us older gals..

We were heading out of town to Al's folks and a woman with small kids in a maroon car was riding our rear, really close, about 2 miles out a guy in front of us stopped short and we hit the brakes. The woman in the car behind us nearly hit us.. so Al , flipped her the bird... She backed off for a while,so we turned on Banner School Rd to go to his folks, she sped up and followed us, riding our rear again,Al stopped ,she stopped and he rolled down the window to ask what her problem was and she got out of the car and yelled at us about flipping her off with her two grandchildren in the car. 


Al told her she almost rear ended us... she said ...and I quote.." We were busy looking at a cloud that looked like a Platypus", I told her she needed to watch the road!

So we left and kept driving, she got into her car and tailed us again,then sped up, passed us and once she got ahead of us, slammed on the brakes and we almost hit them.. then she took off to the next road to turn around, we sped past and she tried to follow but Al lost them in the country.. I think she were gearing up for another try..

Al was actually worried she'd troll the back roads trying to find us again.

Calling 911 wouldn't have done any good, since the officers have to catch them in the act.. Been there done that..

Woman in a car, was in her 60's...OMG. Tennassee License 677 HTS. I think she saw the S-600 Mercedes and saw $$$ signs and actually tried to cause an accident..

I told Al.... "keep that bird holstered from now on.. 
People are nutts. I would expect that from a younger person but not a 60 ish grandmother with kids in the car..


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

You do not know nowadays who has a gun better to be polite to everyone. Not sure nowadays is a word but its spelled that way in the musical Chicago.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

There are crazy young people, too. I just try to avoid interacting with other drivers, but I sure talk to myself a lot, in funny voices.  As long as I don't encounter a lipreader, I think I'm relatively safe.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Really scarey when it was an older woman.. I expected a younger woman,when a woman older than Al came up, we were both shocked.. She looked like a crazy too...
Someone crazy enough to look for a platypus in clouds while driving her grandchildren,then chase down and try to cause an accident again?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry that you had to encounter such a very rude and inappropriate behavior. However, in today's day and age, we really have to be very careful when we take to the roads since there are so many irrational people out there. 

It is a very prevalent occurrence out here in our are that people will ride on our "tail"!! I just give them a real dirty look and for the most part the "back off"!! Happens almost every day!! On never know what they might have in their vehicles either???


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes it's better to be careful, you don't know what people might do. Nasty things like this sure can put a damper on a nice road trip.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That is nuts. She is nuts. But, I say never interact with any fool on the road. It is good to have a MB that goes from o to 60 in five seconds...count on that.

I was a passenger with my friend in heavy traffic in Los Angeles, another driver cut her off, and she flipped him the bird. Well, he didn't like women who behaved in such a way, and set out to force us into oncoming traffic. Yes, he seriously tried to kill us. There are way too many crazy people on the road.

I really put my faith in a car that can outrun most every jerk out there. You know what i mean?


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

No one should ever behave that way anywhere. There are a lot of unstable people in our world today. I am glad your situation was solved without amy more trouble.


----------



## zoostation (Jul 20, 2012)

You can get a good dashcam with front and rear cameras now for under a hundred bucks. Won't stop the idiots from tailgating you but will help protect you when they do things like speed up in front and slam on their brakes to make you hit them. I run one all the time in my main car. Sad it's gotten to that point but in some countries insurance fraud is so rampant dash cams are almost standard equipment now. Calling 911 will also probably not get the police there in time I agree, but can also help protect you if they cause an accident and it winds up in court. I'm a retired county police officer, saw a lot of these types of situations after cell phones became common place. 

I drive a BMW and have found some people will go out of their way to be rude to German cars on the road, like your S600. They speed up to make sure you can't merge, will never let you in to a line of traffic, and love to slow down in front of you. The three cars I have owned in my lifetime that I have had the most trouble with aggressive drivers with have been my Bimmer, our Olds, and our minivan. The latter two I think because they stereotype you as a "slow" driver just for being in one and tend to get more aggressive. Aggressive drivers for the most part are usually just easily frightened bullies who lose their cowardice and suddenly become The Incredible Hulk when joined with a 4,000 pound automobile and the anonymity of traffic. And like all bullies, they only like to pick on people who they view as easy targets. 

And lastly, you are right. Never ever give the finger. It drives people absolutely batty and you never know when you are going to come across that unhinged nut.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I got a dashcam a month ago and haven't had time to put it in..I will now!
Yeah people are weird, in our truck we rarely have incidents but in the Benz, we've had a few that are just weird and even have commented when we park, saying things like "it must be nice",some work the same place Al does..



zoostation said:


> You can get a good dashcam with front and rear cameras now for under a hundred bucks. Won't stop the idiots from tailgating you but will help protect you when they do things like speed up in front and slam on their brakes to make you hit them. I run one all the time in my main car. Sad it's gotten to that point but in some countries insurance fraud is so rampant dash cams are almost standard equipment now. Calling 911 will also probably not get the police there in time I agree, but can also help protect you if they cause an accident and it winds up in court. I'm a retired county police officer, saw a lot of these types of situations after cell phones became common place.
> 
> I drive a BMW and have found some people will go out of their way to be rude to German cars on the road, like your S600. They speed up to make sure you can't merge, will never let you in to a line of traffic, and love to slow down in front of you. The three cars I have owned in my lifetime that I have had the most trouble with aggressive drivers with have been my Bimmer, our Olds, and our minivan. The latter two I think because they stereotype you as a "slow" driver just for being in one and tend to get more aggressive. Aggressive drivers for the most part are usually just easily frightened bullies who lose their cowardice and suddenly become The Incredible Hulk when joined with a 4,000 pound automobile and the anonymity of traffic. And like all bullies, they only like to pick on people who they view as easy targets.
> 
> And lastly, you are right. Never ever give the finger. It drives people absolutely batty and you never know when you are going to come across that unhinged nut.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Also, texting while driving needs to stop! Every time I'm either walking Sophie or driving to do errands, I always see people starring at their phones while their vehicles are moving. Sophie and I had numerous incidents where we were almost hit by distracted drivers.

A couple of weeks ago an oldie (sorry if I sound ageist), had both hands on his phone while accelerating at an excess of 35MPH in a school zone! I could clearly see that he wasn't touching the steering wheel at all. His head was drooped toward the steering wheel (I'm guessing he was using his reading glasses) and he almost ran us over. :angry:

Be safe everyone. No matter how experienced you are as a driver, its never safe to multitask. Also, be careful of road rage. Even if you're not at fault, you will be always be treated as if you were.


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

OMG, you must have met my mother-in-law LOL


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I saw a car with a sticker today that read:

"Honk if you love Jesus. 
Text while driving if you want to meet him."

I laughed in surprise. I don't think I will get that for my own car, though.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Glad no one got hurt!*

Wow! What a story! Crazy people come in all shapes, sizes & yes ages! It worries me to think someone like that is driving like that with _grand kids_ in the car, she must have _serious 'issues'_ :blink:. 

In times like that it's good to whip out your phone & video the behavior & license plate number {if your phone has those capabilities}, nowadays so many crimes are caught on film & prosecuted that never would have been without the videos.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Be safe everyone. No matter how experienced you are as a driver, its never safe to multitask. Also, be careful of road rage. Even if you're not at fault, you will be always be treated as if you were.


Soooooo true!
It used to be that the only thing we really had to worry about on the road was 'drunk' drivers. It's a whole new kind of danger nowadays. I worry so much more now when going through an intersection at a green light or after a stop sign for fear of someone blowing through it WHILE TEXTING!!:smstarz:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Soooooo true!
> It used to be that the only thing we really had to worry about on the road was 'drunk' drivers. It's a whole new kind of danger nowadays. I worry so much more now when going through an intersection at a green light or after a stop sign for fear of someone blowing through it WHILE TEXTING!!:smstarz:


Sometimes Sophie is so freaked out about almost being hit, she doesn't want to go outside :angry:.
If you have the opportunity to watch traffic (safely of course), you'll be surprised to see the amount of people using their phones. Very, very scary!

I say bring back those 1980-90's big brick phones! You can't text and drive with that heavy brick.


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

This makes me want to run out and get a dash cam. There are too many psychos out there. I feel sorry for the grandchildren that are subjected to having this woman in the family.


----------

